# Lumatek Ballast and the Super Lumens Setting / Hortilux bulbs?



## IntrepidTraveler420 (Oct 30, 2011)

Ive been running the 600w electronic Lumatek with a 600w Hortilux EYE for 3 weeks now with no problems.

Ive heard that these two were not a good combo by some on other sites. Im wondering what youve heard about the two together and what my be the best bulb to run with the Lumatek ballast?

Also, what is this super lumen setting? A 10% increase in lumens when switched? Increasing the watts being pulled and my electricity? Ive looked everywhere for some info on putting the setting to use, but notta. I think Ima try keeping it on super lumens for the last 3 weeks or something just play around with it. That is if my bulb doesnt crap out!


----------



## jondamon (Oct 30, 2011)

Firstly i use a Sunmaster dual spectrum in my Lumatek.

The SUPER LUMENS switch is ONLY to be used after 2-3 harvests using the same bulb, as your lumen output diminishes over this time period so the SUPER LUMENS switch adds an extra 10% to your lamps lumen output to get longer from your lamps.

I personally use a 400w MH for some veg , 600w sunmaster dual spectrum for 6-8weeks of 12/12 and then dim it down to 400w for the final few weeks of 12/12 IMO the lower light levels help to ripen the buds. With my environment i try to re-inact nature as best i can with temperature differences and lower light intensity towards the end to simulate the lower light levels and temps we would see in the Autumn/Fall.



J


----------



## redfsh (Oct 30, 2011)

ithink i found the right thread. im thinking about getting a 400 hps/mh remote ballast for 5 plants max. i see a lumatek for $165 is that a good value


----------



## stelthy (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi one and all  ... The best bulb I ve found to work on a Lumatek ballast is a Digi-Lux Dual-Spec! They both operate at the same frequency and give out a great quality of useable light  I use the 'Super Lumen switch in the last 3 weeks of flowering ..

I run a 'Full Spectrum' lighting rig and also utilize different color spectrums to coincide with the plants stage of Growth  

And now I also use a. UV-B for ultimate THC gains.. But any how that's getting off topic, Oh.. Hortilux are intended for use with Magnetic Ballasts if you use the on a digital ballast .. ie/ The Lumateks .. you'll shorten the lamps life and cause slight stress to your plant due to the flickery light output (unseen to the human eye)... use an HD Camcorder and film your light/s and growroom ...

However if you use a digital lamp on a digital ballast ie Digi-Lux bulb on a Lumatek ballast there will be no flicker )ensuring better bulb life and less plant stress 
Hope that helps - STELTHY


----------



## IntrepidTraveler420 (Oct 30, 2011)

That helps a lot Stelthy! Damn, now all I need is some more money lol! I felt like I did the right amount of homework when it comes to putting my system together. Even talking to the local hydro shop. Oh well

Whats this UV-B for maximum THC all about? Those hot mercury lamps?


----------



## IntrepidTraveler420 (Oct 30, 2011)

redfsh said:


> ithink i found the right thread. im thinking about getting a 400 hps/mh remote ballast for 5 plants max. i see a lumatek for $165 is that a good value


If you are thinking of getting a digital Lumatek 400W here is a great site with &#8216;em for $120 and 600w&#8217;s for $158 >Chyea<. How big of plants are you wanting to grow?


----------



## stelthy (Oct 31, 2011)

IntrepidTraveler420 said:


> That helps a lot Stelthy! Damn, now all I need is some more money lol! I felt like I did the right amount of homework when it comes to putting my system together. Even talking to the local hydro shop. Oh well
> 
> Whats this UV-B for maximum THC all about? Those hot mercury lamps?


The UV-B lamps that I use are the 18/20W 10.0 Reptile Desert Lamps... they give off a white/blue/Purple, UV-A and more importantly UV-B out put...

The UV-B wavelengths trick the plant into thinking its gonna die! And in a final bid to get pollinated it gives out wave after wave of THC partly as self defence and partly to greaten the likelyness of it getting pollinated..

Of course so long as the UV tubes are not to close to the top of your canopy they will not harm your plants in the slightest .... but will give the buds a snow capped peak of fresh THC 

I bought the actual UV tube for approx 25 quid ... but I bought a 10 quid fixture and bit of drain pipe and custom made my own reflector... since the proper fixture & reflectors were a tad pricey..

I ve been using UV B on my grow for almost a month already and not only can I see plenty of THC crystals...but she smells lovely too    

I highly recommend getting a UV-B lamp they're pretty cheap and easy to install and everyone loves a THC Boost!!

Once again, I hope that's helpful to ya  - STELTHY


----------



## redfsh (Oct 31, 2011)

IntrepidTraveler420 said:


> If you are thinking of getting a digital Lumatek 400W here is a great site with &#8216;em for $120 and 600w&#8217;s for $158 >Chyea<. How big of plants are you wanting to grow?


4ft max have limited space


----------



## Rrog (Oct 31, 2011)

stelthy said:


> The UV-B wavelengths trick the plant into thinking its gonna die! And in a final bid to get pollinated it gives out wave after wave of THC partly as self defence and partly to greaten the likelyness of it getting pollinated..


I hadn't heard of the plant thinking it's going to die, and I thought I heard 'em all .


----------



## motocycoplumber (Oct 31, 2011)

I have been using a brand new lumitek 600w digital and dimmable in the 400w setting with a hortilux blue mh 400w everything was working well then yesterday it shut off . I was running 20/4 with some clones now I'm in trouble. I tried my new hortilux super hps 600 and it worked for 1 day and did the same thing so something must be wrong with my ballast.


----------



## Zombie Smoke (Nov 1, 2011)

motocycoplumber said:


> I have been using a brand new lumitek *600w* digital and dimmable in the 400w setting with a hortilux blue *mh 400w* everything was working well then yesterday it shut off . I was running 20/4 with some clones now I'm in trouble. I tried my new hortilux super hps 600 and it worked for 1 day and did the same thing so something must be wrong with my ballast.


 400w bulb with a 600w ballast?


----------



## jondamon (Nov 1, 2011)

Zombie Smoke said:


> 400w bulb with a 600w ballast?


Yes you can use the Lumateks dim feature to run a 400w MH in them as recommended by the manufacturer of the lumateks.




J


----------



## motocycoplumber (Nov 1, 2011)

I just went outside and tried again with the new hortilux 600 hps and nothing happened. I can hear a click inside the ballast but that's all . I'm really disappointed in Lumitek so far .


----------



## 322special (Nov 1, 2011)

imo its not your ballast. but the two,both ballast and bulb dont like each other,lets leave it at that. i run ushio hilux gro super with no problems..anyone else runninng these with good results.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 1, 2011)

I recently polled the major makers of ballasts and lamps. Their tech people have mixed opinions on the dim feature. Especially the lamp makers. The lamp guys are not into dimable ballasts.


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Nov 1, 2011)

IntrepidTraveler420 said:


> Ive been running the 600w electronic Lumatek with a 600w Hortilux EYE for 3 weeks now with no problems.
> 
> Ive heard that these two were not a good combo by some on other sites. Im wondering what youve heard about the two together and what my be the best bulb to run with the Lumatek ballast?
> 
> Also, what is this super lumen setting? A 10% increase in lumens when switched? Increasing the watts being pulled and my electricity? Ive looked everywhere for some info on putting the setting to use, but notta. I think Ima try keeping it on super lumens for the last 3 weeks or something just play around with it. That is if my bulb doesnt crap out!


Some time back Hortilux and most other bulb makers addressed the issue using electronic(high frequency)ballasts with their bulbs so your cool there. As far as the Super Lumen setting goes you can use it whenever you want. But I have metered a bulb on both settings and the actual difference is almost un measurable so I never use it. And I run my Hortilux bulbs 2 yrs or so before replacing them. Dont fall into the trap of replacing your bulb every six months, forum myth and a waste of money. Yes bulbs do degrade over time, but not enough in six months to make a difference.


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Nov 1, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi one and all  ... The best bulb I ve found to work on a Lumatek ballast is a Digi-Lux Dual-Spec! They both operate at the same frequency and give out a great quality of useable light  I use the 'Super Lumen switch in the last 3 weeks of flowering ..
> 
> I run a 'Full Spectrum' lighting rig and also utilize different color spectrums to coincide with the plants stage of Growth
> 
> And now I also use a. UV-B for ultimate THC gains.. But any how that's getting off topic, Oh.. Hortilux are intended for use with Magnetic Ballasts if you use the on a digital ballast .. ie/ The Lumateks .. you'll shorten the lamps life and cause slight stress to your plant due to the flickery light output


No longer true. Hortilux has rated their bulbs compatible with Lumatek ballasts for some time now. And I have a 600 in the socket right now with over 18months of service, both 12/12 and 18/6, still growing strong....


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Nov 1, 2011)

Rrog said:


> I recently polled the major makers of ballasts and lamps. Their tech people have mixed opinions on the dim feature. Especially the lamp makers. The lamp guys are not into dimable ballasts.


Thats because the dim feature is not meant to be used like you dim a light in the house, no matter what the advertising says. Its meant to be used to match, or very closely match, the output wattage of the ballast to match the bulb being fired.........
Because of the shady advertising many folks are using the multi setting electronic ballasts improperly and giving them an undeserved bad name.......


----------



## Rrog (Nov 1, 2011)

Hortilux is releasing their new non-dimable ballast soon. They do not like dim settings. Neither does Ushio. Lumatek says it's fine, as does Quantum and Solis Tek. So who / what do you believe? What pairing of lamp / ballast works, and which don't? Which combos affect lamp life? Which combos / dim settings keep the light spectrum intact? 

There are a lot of unknowns yet


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Nov 1, 2011)

You DO NOT dim an HID bulb. You set the ballast ouput setting to match the bulb currently in the socket to be fired..........


----------



## Rrog (Nov 1, 2011)

Meaning you don't run a 1000w bulb at 600w? Is that what you're meaning?


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Nov 1, 2011)

Rrog said:


> Meaning you don't run a 1000w bulb at 600w? Is that what you're meaning?


Thats exactly what I mean...you run a 600 at 600... 400 at 360,400 or 430(your within 10%+/-)


----------



## Rrog (Nov 1, 2011)

Lumatek and Solis Tek do not agree with you. See how muddled this all is?


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok Lumatek makes a new ballast. Hires an advertising firm to market their new ballast. Advertising firm comes up with a marketing pitch. Lumatek looks at pitch and says 'thats not exactly how we mean it too be used'. Advertising firm tells Lumatek this is what it takes to compete in the market place and tells Lumatek to do what they do best, build ballast. And let them do what they do best, market products. Welcome to the world of retail And Hydroponic retail is as crooked, sneaky and misleading as Bernie Madoffs investment advice.....


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Nov 1, 2011)

Rrog said:


> Lumatek and Solis Tek do not agree with you. See how muddled this all is?


I dont see it muddles at all. Sure you can fire a 1000 watt bulb at 600. Will you get the bulbs advertised spectral output, No. Will the bulb reach optimal temp for maximum life, again No. You can do it all you want too. But your not doing your plants, yourself or your bulb any favors. But you did save maybe 10 bucks on your power bill, wow! Is it worth it, hell no in my book......


----------



## Rrog (Nov 1, 2011)

It's muddled because the ballast people and lamp people are not at all on the same page with all of this. And people (like me) are running around trying to figure out what the scoop is.


----------



## farmboss (Nov 1, 2011)

*WAKE UP PEOPLE. use google, search "new hortilux e-ballast version"*

*they make new bulbs DESIGNED FOR e-ballasts.*

http://www.eyehortilux.com/EQS-N-52-84-00062b.pdf

*if you aren't aware of these new version bulbs you NEED NEED NEED to upgrade.*


----------



## Rrog (Nov 1, 2011)

But they're not dimable per Hortilux. Like Ushio, they do not recommend dimming, yet Lumatek, Quantum and Solis Tek all say to go ahead and dim


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Nov 1, 2011)

Rrog said:


> But they're not dimable per Hortilux. Like Ushio, they do not recommend dimming, yet Lumatek, Quantum and Solis Tek all say to go ahead and dim


You are making a mountain out of a mole hill...no bulb is efficiently dimmed. Plain and simple. Match the output to the bulb in the socket, how many times do you need to hear this? I provided a link in another thread showing reduced watts(vs bulbs rating)=color rendering diminished(bulb output).


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Nov 1, 2011)

Covering about 5x4 at the moment on a Lightrail, delaying about 10 seconds at each end. 28-30 inches above the canopy....

I just do not understand why growing MJ has to be such VooDoo too most. Its an annual, and a simple annual to grow very productively at that....


----------



## Rrog (Nov 1, 2011)

Watch, you've come across exclusively with armchair logic. That's great but not definitive. I contacted the manufacturers for hard data or at least their manufacturer's position on all of this. If this is a mole hill then move on. I'm certainly not getting a thrill at you losing your cool


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Nov 1, 2011)

Its 'armchair' because its old news...you will never find manufactures or their product claims to agree in the Hydro biz...........


----------



## Rrog (Nov 1, 2011)

Armchair= opinion. Don't walk all over a guy that wants hard data.


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Nov 1, 2011)

Shared you some good data and a few pics. Thats the best I can do. Common sense is up to the forum member.....


----------



## Rrog (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks, but the links you provided didn't address the discussion at hand, as I already mentioned when you presented them. I appreciated it nonetheless.

What was/is needed is some specific information, not conjecture and a wiki link. To date there is no definitive answer as the ballast and lamp people are dancing around this entire issue. And they agree there is a lot of debate and confusion. Out of all the tech people I talked to, only one claimed to have actual measure spectral data and "was not at liberty" to share. I've been in the lab / testing biz long enough to know that when someone has data they can't share, there either is NO data or the data paints a bad picture. 

I have been unsuccessful finding any hard spectral data when a HID lamp is dimmed. I have company opinion from ballast manufacturers and lamp manufacturers. None of them want to wade into this issue, so they either don't know or there's bad news. In any event, this really speaks poorly about the ballast / lamp community at large.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 1, 2011)

Anyway, peace brother. At some level, we're still on the same side. Let's not lose track of the bigger picture here.


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Nov 1, 2011)

farmboss said:


> *WAKE UP PEOPLE. use google, search "new hortilux e-ballast version"*
> 
> *they make new bulbs DESIGNED FOR e-ballasts.*
> 
> ...


The Hortilux bulb I have now is a upgraded version. The Hortilux bulbs prior where not. They all performed very well in a lumatek ballast........


----------



## IntrepidTraveler420 (Nov 1, 2011)

Just did a ton of research into supplementing with UVB. Sounds like some pretty solid stuff! In the near future I see 4 vertical hanging Exo Terra Repti-Glo 10.0 Compact Fluorescent Desert Terrarium bulbs. 20 penitration! I GETTING EXCITED! Scope some info ppl

[video]http://youtu.be/lfiI78uN3Ks[/video]


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Nov 1, 2011)

IntrepidTraveler420 said:


> Just did a ton of research into supplementing with UVB. Sounds like some pretty solid stuff! In the near future I see 4 vertical hanging Exo Terra Repti-Glo 10.0 Compact Fluorescent Desert Terrarium bulbs. 20&#8221; penitration! I GETTING EXCITED! Scope some info ppl&#8230;
> 
> [video]http://youtu.be/lfiI78uN3Ks[/video]


Just like getting sunburned mid day at the beach, only in this case the UV burn is good!!!!!


----------



## dtp5150 (Nov 1, 2011)

light "flickering" or hertz will not affect the plant unless it is off for i think 80% of the time. Scientists at nasa did super low wattage with pulsed leds on low duty cycles. So especially if you can't see it do you have no chance of hurting those plants.


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Nov 1, 2011)

Rrog would you mind sharing any of the info you gained during the conversations you have had with the makers of both bulbs and ballasts? I would like to hear it...


----------



## Rrog (Nov 1, 2011)

Nothing more than I already detailed, amigo.


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Nov 1, 2011)

That their info if conflicting. Thanks for the detail. What answer are you looking for when it comes to adjustable ballasts? Its all been pretty much covered. Common sense has to kick in sooner or later........


----------



## Rrog (Nov 2, 2011)

IntrepidTraveler420 said:


> Just did a ton of research into supplementing with UVB. Sounds like some pretty solid stuff! In the near future I see 4 vertical hanging Exo Terra Repti-Glo 10.0 Compact Fluorescent Desert Terrarium bulbs. 20&#8221; penitration! I GETTING EXCITED! Scope some info ppl&#8230;
> 
> [video]http://youtu.be/lfiI78uN3Ks[/video]


That's a fun video, though he presents opinions as facts. We don't know why UV-b increases potency, for example. In fact, there's no definitive data that says UV will do anything. I've read several papers describing the potential effect, and I happen to think there's merit in UV-b augmentation. I use a reptile incandescent lamp. 

I don't want to hijack the thread with UV talk, though.


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Nov 17, 2011)

Rrog said:


> Watch, you've come across exclusively with armchair logic. That's great but not definitive. I contacted the manufacturers for hard data or at least their manufacturer's position on all of this. If this is a mole hill then move on. I'm certainly not getting a thrill at you losing your cool


Heres the links again. And you notice they are not Wiki links. Read through them and you will find info pertaining to lower wattage and color shift. Low wattage start up and bulb life ect... From research groups and GE themselves...


http://www.gelighting.com/na/business_lighting/education_resources/literature_library/ballast/downloads/198217_HID_Ballast_Application_Guide.pdf

http://www.lrc.rpi.edu/programs/NLPIP/PDF/VIEW/SRHID.pdf


----------



## Rrog (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Watch. You took the time to post them earlier and I read them. In any event, as I said, I went to the ballast and lamp manufacturers themselves for answers.


----------

